
Google App Engine Blog: 1.6.6 SDK Released - avsaro
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2012/05/166-sdk-released.html
======
harrywye
Oh, man. Seems like they are releasing a new version every other week. I
should come up with a better way to "automatically" upgrade my build scripts
(and, I have many of them) in some way.... Good new and bad news for me. :)

~~~
gregorynicholas
would love to collab with you on your build scripts, hit me up at
<http://twitter.com/gregorynich>

~~~
harrywye
Not much of a build script, really. I used to (and, still do, for a limited
purposes) use ant script to copy GAE jar files to war dir. (Now, Eclipse
plugin seems to do that for me.) In any case, the relevant part is as follows
(which used to have hard-coded SDK dir). I changed it last night to use
"environment" var, GAESDK_HOME.

    
    
        ...
        <property environment="myenv" />
        <property name="gae.sdk.dir" value="${myenv.GAESDK_HOME}"/>
        ...
        <target name="copyGAEJars">
            <copy todir="${warLibDir}" overwrite="true" flatten="true">
    		    <fileset dir ="${gae.sdk.dir}/lib/user">
    			    <include name="**/*.jar" />
    			</fileset>
    		</copy>
        </target>
        ....

------
gte910h
So post heroku supporting Django, and the AppEngine pricing change, what's the
pros/cons for GAE over heroku?

I'm really curious on "X is easier", 'Y is cheaper', etc type stuff.

